# Tudor gate hotel



## alex76 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hay folks, we visited this site in March this year after seeing it on another forum site and thought it looked a good one to do. Well the site was called the Tudor gate hotel which was a converted 16th century farmhouse set in a small quite Northamptonshire town which was transformed into a stylish restaurant hotel and public bar and after speaking to people who have stayed there found the place to have been a pleasant stay with many features from a grand piano to a fine dining menu. Well after finding scattered paperwork around the last dates was in 2007 so it’s a good possibility this is when the doors was last opened to the public and going by the freshly gloss painted woodwork it looked like the place was having a bit of a refit before today’s financial climate swallowed it into the world of closure.
Well on with the photos and please accept my apologies as it was one of those days where I forgot to put a full charge in the main camera I use and had to use the crap back up compact camera :wacko: so the shots are a little poor and limited


























The bar area













The restaurant area




































The celler still with old stock linked to the lines






The kitchen area


















The hotel's rooms




































And how it looked in its prime













Thanks for looking


----------



## Tstranger1066 (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks like a good explore, thanks for sharing. Such a shame, to see these places shutting down two a penny, heart wrenching to think that this was once someone's livliehood, possbily their dreams.


----------



## RichardH (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks lovely. Such a shame it went down the tubes. I wonder if it is doomed to dereliction or if there are plans to renovate/re-open.


----------



## kathyms (Apr 16, 2011)

*tudor gate*

hi yes that was a brill day. as far as knocking it down im sure its grade 2 listed, its up for sale i think for converting into flats.


----------



## smiler (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice One,
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PAXTON (Apr 18, 2011)

That reminds me - the new serise of Hotel Inspector starts tonight .


----------

